# install a font



## longbow2000 (Jan 13, 2006)

How do you install a font (ttf) via VBA. To simply copy the font in the Windows\Font DIR, via VBA, does not always work. Any help / sample code to install a font will be highly appreciated. 

Thanx in advance

Ivan


----------



## Scott Huish (Jan 13, 2006)

Have a look here:

http://www.vb-helper.com/howto_install_font.html


----------

